# DIY plants anchors



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I know this sounds crazy but I was just wondering, 

Can I cut pop can’s into strips and use them as plants anchors, for plants like Hornwort?

I really don’t have an exact ides about the composition of a Pop Can, but according to “Wikipedia” Steel , Alloy and Aluminum should be the ingredients.

I have a 90 Gallon Freshwater tank which is slightly planted and I want to use some undemanding fast growing plants to fill it up.

I am also planning to put Red Cherry Shrimps with Guppies, Platies, Khuli Loaches, Clestial Pearl Danios and Neon Tetra.

Please let me know if this idea is possible to apply or just absurd and what are risks involved.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I used bread bag closures as anchors. Not so much as weight of the closure, but the gravel held in stems decently


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*weights*

they sell those lead weight twisty things at big als , not sure of the price


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

no point, put it this way if you put in an empty can of pop in your water it will float not sink, you need something heavier, big al's sells plant weights I think I bought a couple of them for like 2.99 each and it has I think 8 or so anchors. or just get tweezers and plant them deep.


ciao said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know this sounds crazy but I was just wondering,
> 
> ...


----------

